# East flamingo full of dead grass



## creekfreak

Was very difficult to fish Saturday 10/10/15 in flamingo.Managed to catch one red fish but the dead grass was so thick that casting to any fish I seen was nearly impossible.The bay had grass as far as the eye can see.Even had to stop and clear prop a few times.The grass was was yellow and slimed with some gue.Island troths where loaded with it.Is this normal or is this the beginning of that algae bloom disaster that's about to go down?


----------



## caimenSFL

creekfreak said:


> Was very difficult to fish Saturday 10/10/15 in flamingo.Managed to catch one red fish but the dead grass was so thick that casting to any fish I seen was nearly impossible.The bay had grass as far as the eye can see.Even had to stop and clear prop a few times.The grass was was yellow and slimed with some gue.Island troths where loaded with it.Is this normal or is this the beginning of that algae bloom disaster that's about to go down?


Here is what you're talking about. Thanks South Florida Water Management.....
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article38744577.html


----------



## creekfreak

caimenSFL said:


> Here is what you're talking about. Thanks South Florida Water Management.....
> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article38744577.html


Holly crap caimen. This is bad. Gonna need a hurricane then atleast 3 to 5 years to clean this up.Its really bad.i took a long ride observing it Saturday.its as wide as flamingo to ninemile bank to rabbit key back around to dump key.hasnt went as far as crocodile drag over. Still clear there.This sucks man!It has affected all my favorite areas.Thanks for the info.


----------



## kenb

Have you ever mentioned ENP to a non-fisherman? Whenever it comes up in conversation that I fish in "Everglades" National Park, most folks immediately conjure up in their minds eye a scene of gators, and swamps that would rival any in Louisiana. Everglades= MegaSwamp! They have absolutely no clue as to how important this vast ecosystem is to the health of our waters and all that lives within. As such, the ongoing critical situation in Florida Bay(ask the average Joe where Florida Bay is, and see what they come up with) is just flat out inconsequential and does not exist as any sort of priority. It would never be a factor in deciding ones vote on legislation or elected offices.


----------



## js555

I saw that a few months ago... dead grass all around almost no fun cleaning the line after every cast.
I hope that we get lots of rain or something happens to make this better.
It is a shame that south Florida has been developed so much... sad sad... 
As far as the Mega swamp comment... that is what people say about the desert... there is nothing there ! How ignorant people can be.
And well the " swamp " makes no money to dirty developers... so basically they do not care... Argh ! makes me so mad !


----------



## Hiramsfly

this entire summer has been bad with the grass. Its hard to get a red to bite when your bait has a mohawk. Its almost like fishing grass matts for bass I might start flipping jigs out there. lol... I notice its worse on the incoming tide for sure, but every now and then you will get an nice sea trout or red in the middle of the day under a lot of grass.


----------



## Dawhoo

My last trip down there was depressing, very few fish in areas where I have seen them in the past. Dead bait and grass was everywhere. It just wasn't the same season grass kill off that some originally stated. I have sent everyone I know of an email and hope all others do the same. In addition encourage organizations such as BTT and CCA to use their lobby power to really be aggressive about this. Our precious resource is dying before our eyes...


----------



## Hiramsfly

Dawhoo said:


> My last trip down there was depressing, very few fish in areas where I have seen them in the past. Dead bait and grass was everywhere. It just wasn't the same season grass kill off that some originally stated. I have sent everyone I know of an email and hope all others do the same. In addition encourage organizations such as BTT and CCA to use their lobby power to really be aggressive about this. Our precious resource is dying before our eyes...


I know there was a big fish kill in flamingo about a month ago.


----------



## Dawhoo

There was still loads of dead grass making fishing tough in areas this weekend. The landing was covered in grass also.

Fishing was slow on the flats, but the tarpon were thick towards to the west.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Dawhoo said:


> There was still loads of dead grass making fishing tough in areas this weekend. The landing was covered in grass also.
> 
> Fishing was slow on the flats, but the tarpon were thick towards to the west.


The back is where it's at now!!


----------



## Dawhoo

Hiramsfly said:


> The back is where it's at now!!


Snooks and small tarpon picking up with the cooler weather?


----------



## Hiramsfly

Dude, nice size tarpon in whitewater right now. 


Dawhoo said:


> Snooks and small tarpon picking up with the cooler weather?


----------

